# Sounds that make your animals come running...



## highlandponygirl (16 February 2014)

I cant have a packet of crisps in peace, cause as soon as that sound, you know when it pops open, my young Tilly cat comes running, even if she was sound asleep before. I blame my mum, as she used to share her crisps with Tilly when she was a kitten.

My other cat "knows" when I'm opening her treat tin of tuna and makes her whiney Bengal noises, doesn't do this when I'm opening any other tin.

My old cat loved his brush and when you scraped it along the floor he knew that sound a mile off.

What makes yours come running?


----------



## Fides (16 February 2014)

My cat loves kebab meat and will literally mug you for it!


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (16 February 2014)

Shaking the box of Go Cat.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 February 2014)

A dreamies packet!


----------



## Django Pony (17 February 2014)

me&Harvey said:



			A dreamies packet!
		
Click to expand...

^^^This^^^ They are like crack for cats!!


----------



## PolarSkye (17 February 2014)

Hmmmm . . . the following words:

Biscuit
Dinner
Treats
Ballie
Stick
Puppies
Fred
Daisieeeeeee
. . . and the sound of an egg cracking, a packet (any packet) being opened, bacon (or any meat) frying . . .

P


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (17 February 2014)

Dogs: opening a packet of Tripe chews (plus the smell, eeeuuuuwwwhhh  ); me grabbing the keys to the car - think walkies; a coat being put on for the same reason; an egg being cracked (they love eggs, its their special treat); a tin being opened. 

Cats: an egg being cracked - they love eggs too!; a packet of cat biscuits being opened; a dish of milk put down; tin opened

Horses: door to their feed shed being opened - they can detect this if they're down in the big field a quarter of a mile away; rustling of paper for a polo mint; cubes in the bottom of a bucket (never EVER fails, even clipping trad-lad's legs)

Chooks: corn in the bottom of a plastic bowl. Guinea fowls, ditto.


----------



## Kadastorm (18 February 2014)

both the dog and cats go buts for yogurt and it is extremely hard to eat it in peace. one cat is also obsessed with milk and makes a racket as soon as you pick up the carton. The other cat comes running at the sound of any tin, even beans. 

As soon as there is a whiff of any meat, both cats are there. 
Doritos- the chilli heatwave ones - girl cat loves them! 

My dog is obsessed with carrots, only have to mention the c word and she is going loopy! she loves any fruit or veg and can be found waiting on the mat by the back door when my mum is preparing veg for dinner. 

Lager is another of their faves, if I ever I have a lager shandy, I have to watch it like a hawk as any of them will have their head straight in it! 

As for the pony, he will eat anything except cinnamon. He even tried to steal my KFC yesterday.


----------



## cptrayes (18 February 2014)

Any crinkly sweet wrapper, and then he plays fetch when you throw it for him.


----------



## HoofPicker21 (18 February 2014)

Fides said:



			My cat loves kebab meat and will literally mug you for it!
		
Click to expand...


Love these!

the sound of a lid being taken off a yogurt pot and chopping carrots sends my gsd running to my feet


----------



## Pink_Lady (18 February 2014)

The sound (or smell) of a can of tuna being opened for the cats - or dreamies, or yoghurt but their absolute favourite is liver and bacon for which they will almost howl.  One cat loves crisps or pringles and the spicer the better - turns her nose up at the bland flavours.


----------



## Zero00000 (18 February 2014)

Any sound, movement, eye movement.. haha!

The new kitten is a right ponse!


----------



## Montyforever (26 February 2014)

Doughnuts. 

Means before you can even blink the cat will be practically sitting on your shoulder waiting to swipe it as you try and eat it


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (26 February 2014)

Pineapple. The cat can smell it a mile off and goes crazy trying to steal a piece.... then spends a long time licking it, but wave a cooked chicken under her nose and she couldn't care less, strange creature that she is.

For the ponies a carrot snapping in half, any kind of packet or bag that rustles, the sound of anything in the bottom of a bucket and the sound of my car.


----------



## Wishful (26 February 2014)

Swearing from the kitchen (but not elsewhere) and chopping carrots.   

Shutting laptop and loo flushing Means a walk might happen

Labrador! Daft beastie!


----------



## flirtygerty (27 February 2014)

The hoover, our old GSD would demand to be hoovered, being heavy coated, it cut down on shedding, at the same time the younger GSD would be trying to eat the hoover, she came running to the sound of water, totally manic about water, she would sit in the shower and turn it on till saturated


----------



## FubsyMog (27 February 2014)

The sound of the cat nuts tin being opened. Also the sound of a tin of tuna being removed from the cupboard - how she knows it is tuna and not something else I do not know.


----------



## Evie91 (27 February 2014)

Cats- wilko's catnip drops- draw opening or bag shaking
Dog- cheese being cut - always comes and stands besides me when I cutting cheese, nothing else.Hoover or lawn mower
Horse - carrots snapping,hand in pocket, walking in to the barn!
Chickens - meal worm bucket being opened.


----------



## Serianas (28 February 2014)

opening tins of beans... he adores baked beans!


----------

